# Paintings on scrap wood



## creek scavenger (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is one of the paintings I've done on a piece of scrap wood. The easel is also made from scrap wood. Measures 14 inches high and 8 inches wide.


----------



## creek scavenger (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is another on scrap wood. Measures 10 1/2 by 12.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Both are really nice. I like the colours in the snow scene and the way the sky seems to swirl away from the moon.


----------



## creek scavenger (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I like them both but like Belfrybat I am drawn to the snow scene. Great work


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too. I love the snow scene alot. How lovely it is.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Both are beautiful. You have been blessed with a gift for painting.


----------



## creek scavenger (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you all...You are so kind!!


----------

